

Python code visualizer - saraid216
http://people.csail.mit.edu/pgbovine/python/tutor.html#mode=visualize

======
bcbrown
Since moving from C# and Visual Studio to Python and Vim, the one thing I've
missed the most is VS-level debugging support, where I can step through a
script. Is there any standalone, non-browser tool that's equivalent to this?

